# Need help deciding.



## tractorhoward (Feb 14, 2011)

So, i'm in the market for a new mower and i'm liking the Husqvarna. My question is what is everyones opinion between motors. The model I'm looking into has the Briggs Intec, but I'm wondering if it is comparable, better or worse than a Kohler engine. I've worked on both brands of motors and they both seem to be well built and sturdy. Any help would be appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Howard. I don't know for sure, but I would think that both are going to be great motors myself, but I could be wrong. Just wanted to welcome you here!


----------



## tractorhoward (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks beam.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Personally older briggs motors are more reliable and have more power then todays motors ( due to emissions) , new 20 plus HP motors cant seem to get out of thier own way much less mow.

A perfect example is i have a 99 murray with a 13HP flathead briggs - i have a 2003 murray with a OHV 16HP briggs - the 16HP seems less powerful then the 13HP and even my 11HP motors.

Ive never owned a kohler motor before- ive herd both sides- either theyre really good or really bad.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Im with dangeroustoys56 i have a 24hp briggs twin on mine, and have always had good luck with them. I am not saying kohler is bad i just prefer Briggs. I would watch how the deck is built because that swept back mulching crap is no good for a country yard. I have a ys4500 ( built by Husqvarna for sears) it has the swept back sytle deck, and i spend about as much time scraping grass from under the deck as i do mowing. I do believe the newer models have a more open style deck kinda like a fab deck. Husqvarna is a pretty good machine be sure its a GT, and not a LT because some Lt's will not except ground engaging attachments.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

My personal opinion is kohler for the long run, but briggs does the job. Kohler seems to use hydraulic lifters more than briggs, meaning no valve stem grinding, but I did have to replace a bent push rod in a kohler when the rocker came loose, only to have the same thing happen to a briggs


----------

